# Warren Miller CT show



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2012)

Any of you CT peeps going to the show at the Bushnell on 11/10?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Any of you CT peeps going to the show at the Bushnell on 11/10?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Is that close to Danbury?


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 24, 2012)

Going to see it up at Mohawk


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Is that close to Danbury?



The Bushnell is in Hartford, which isn't particularly close to Danbury.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 1, 2012)

Whens the Mohawk show-- we used to do bushnell, but have done mohawk the last 2 years.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 2, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Whens the Mohawk show-- we used to do bushnell, but have done mohawk the last 2 years.



November 9th and 10th. Doors open at 6pm and the movie starts @ 7pm. 

http://www.mohawkmtn.com/calendar.html?date=&calendar_id=677&module_params[name]=calendar&module_params[action]=detail&module_params[page_title]=Warren+Miller%27s+Flow+State


----------



## Madroch (Nov 2, 2012)

Thx!


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Nov 25, 2012)

What comes with the show?


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Nov 25, 2012)

do you get free lift tickets this year?


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Nov 25, 2012)

shred shred gnar gnar.


----------



## Petow (Nov 25, 2012)

Waren Miller!!!!


----------



## Petow (Nov 25, 2012)

Best snowboard/ski movie out there!


----------



## T&A (Dec 14, 2012)

Was Sweet!


----------



## Eriksack (Dec 25, 2012)

Wish I went!


----------



## Eriksack (Dec 25, 2012)

Was it good this year?


----------

